# Blur Desk Clock



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone had any success with getting the blur desk clock to launch when docked on liberty? Been trying all sorts of methods without any luck.

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This may seem like a stupid work-a-round...that isn't worth trying.
But have you tried Tasker
There is a link to the trial in that market description.

But it's a fantastic app...which could be used for this and an infinite amount of other things.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

I always hate it when people suggest alternatives to what I'm trying to do. That being said, have you tried Alarm Clock Plus is the market? It has all of the functionality of the blur desk clock / alarm, but with more AOSP styling.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> This may seem like a stupid work-a-round...that isn't worth trying.
> But have you tried Tasker
> There is a link to the trial in that market description.
> 
> But it's a fantastic app...which could be used for this and an infinite amount of other things.


Tried it already but the blur clock won't start. Its an awesome app!!!

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> I always hate it when people suggest alternatives to what I'm trying to do. That being said, have you tried Alarm Clock Plus is the market? It has all of the functionality of the blur desk clock / alarm, but with more AOSP styling.


I'll check it out, thanks.

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> I always hate it when people suggest alternatives to what I'm trying to do. That being said, have you tried Alarm Clock Plus is the market? It has all of the functionality of the blur desk clock / alarm, but with more AOSP styling.


Yea I'm not really digging it. Thanks though

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------

